# What type of pony should I buy?



## PrancingPoniesxx (1 August 2016)

I'm almost 13 and have been riding since I was 9! My dad has finally thought about getting me and my sister a pony! The only thing is I'm about 5'2/5'3 and 11 stone&#128557;My sister can't ride but I'm teaching her how to do the basics and that's all she wants! What breed of pony sounds best for me and what height! I need a pony that can live out all year. I'm looking for a 14.2 but recently I saw an add for a brilliant 13.3 and I'm wondering if I'm too big and heavy to ride it. It would be used for hacking and a bit of light jumping. I'm desperate because I need to show my dad prospective ponies. It didn't matter to my sister what type of pony we get she'll be led around on whatever. Please help! I don't really want a cob because I want a speedy jumper. Please help and thanks in advance.


----------



## Theocat (1 August 2016)

Don't get your heart set to much on one type - or against it, either. In your shoes I'd look for something cobby, or something like a Highland - plenty of them have oomph!

The very best thing you can do is to ask your instructor to help you find something, and take them with you to viewings - and listen if they say a horse is or isn't right!

You mentioned your weight and then you put a crying face, so I'm assuming it bothers you. If you can lose some weight it will help your riding - remember a rider is an athlete! - and it will also increase the range of ponies that can carry you comfortably. I'm 11 stone, and would only get on something cobby or a sturdy native at 13.3. Certainly I wouldn't get on  a lightweight speedy jumping type. Lots of us on here would like to lose weight - ask for help if that's something you would like to do, and in the meantime rope your instructor in to the pony search!


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (1 August 2016)

Thanks so much for your help xx I am thinking about getting a 14.2 instead because it might be more fair asking it to carry me&#128514;I currently rose a fine cob at my riding school and I love him - he's fast for me and slow for some other riders.


----------



## Theocat (1 August 2016)

You also have some growing to do, so don't get anything too small or you might end up too tall for it! Good luck with the search, speak to your instructor - they might know of something.


----------



## Amye (2 August 2016)

Don't get hung up on one 'type' of pony. Like the others have said, a chunky cob or native type will probably be best  but go and look at all sorts until you find the right one. I would get something slightly bigger 14hh+ (14.2 would be good) as you will grow and you don't want to have to give the pony up after a year as you've outgrown it!!

Don't rule out cobs! Yes, some cobs are heavy and lazy but I have also ridden cobs that have been more speedy and can whiz round a course of jumps. 

Definitely speak to your instructor or someone else horsey you trust. They will have tons of advice and ask them to come along with you to view the pony. they will be able to see things you can't and help you choose the right one  

Good luck!!


----------



## {123756} (2 August 2016)

I hate this stigma about cobs! I have a cob thats more highly strung then my yearling arab!

Dont rule out any type of horse, you never know what you'll find. I think the biggest bit of advice is to make sure you don't over horse yourself which is hard. You may think you're experienced, but having a horse outside of a riding school is very different and although you may be able to handle it, it would be a lot more fun to have a safe sensible horse that you can have fun with, that will pop any fence or jump, that will look after you riding bareback, thats safe out hacking incase of bad drivers.


----------



## horseygirlgold (3 August 2016)

I totally agree with the other replies, cobs are great! I think 14hh and above would be a good start for you. I'm about 11 stone and the smallest I've ridden is a stocky 14hh pony, I wouldn't go any smaller. If this is your first pony then maybe you should be looking for a confidence giver, a pony that is been there and done that, which will give you more confidence. Hope you and your sister find what you'r looking for


----------



## oldie48 (3 August 2016)

How exciting, lucky you! I'd also go for something 14hh+ with some bone. I love connies but they can be a bit pricey. Do take someone with you who knows your riding and has some experience of buying ponies, it's very easy to buy the wrong one. Make sure you try it more than once, ride in a school, hack it out in company and on it's own and also catch it and tack it up yourself so you know it's reliable. Good luck


----------



## shetland pony (27 September 2016)

I agree with the posts above.
I would really consider and research what you actually want and include your instructor, have him/her view potential purchases with you. Looking at some of your posts you seem really sensible when it comes to riding, but not entirely sure you know what you want, cob, not a cob, hacking or jumping 1m.
I know this is exciting but I wonder if your parent(s) fully understand what is happening, and it is great that you ask on here for help and I know money can be a struggle, especially when animals are considered.* BUT you have 2 entire rabbits with the female potentially pregnant (usually 6 babies) and this is her first time but your dad won't get them neutered or take the female for a health check (presumably cost).
Could it be worth spending some of your horse money for health checks and neutering for your 2 rabbits as well as for any potential pregnancy issued and getting the babies neutered.
You could then keep the rest for an emergency horse/rabbit fund so you are prepared and look at loaning a horse, where you shouldn't be liable to pay for any long term conditions, which might help a bit with finances, and should your situation change you have the back up of the owners.
Not trying to be harsh, I know you're young and excited which is completely understand but make sure you and your family know what you're getting yourself into! Good luck with finding a pony and I hope your rabbits are ok. Most importantly always ask questions like you are doing and keep this maturity which seems to be missing from lots of people your age. Good luck and take things slow.


----------



## hannahlow (12 October 2016)

There is nothing wrong with cobs!  They are fab, mine does everything up to about a metre!  Make sure you speak to your riding instructor as they will be able to help you decide whats the best choice for you


----------

